# Craft Supplies USA - January 2018 Group Buy



## mg_dreyer (Jan 3, 2018)

Welcome to the January 2018 CSUSA Group Buy.

FIRST AND FOREMOST:
If you are planning on purchasing the Jr.Gent II line – Craft Supplies have changed their line. The Jr. Gent II is being discontinued and replaced with the Jr. Gent. Therefore any Jr. Gent II in the spreadsheet is most likely on sale and will not get the quantity discount of 25% (spreadsheet calculates as such). I spoke with Craft Supplies USA and asked about fountain pens in the Jr. Gent Series. To get a fountain pen I was advised you purchase the rollerball and then the appropriate conversion kit. There are also a significant number of pens not in stock – so they are removed from the spreadsheet. Please review the sheet before committing if you are in the above situation. Sorry and thanks. I tried my best to go through every pen on their website and confirm any new prices and stock issues.

Please read this post in its entirety.

First and foremost you must:
• Post to this thread and pm me if you would like to participate.
• Order and entry will be based on posting to this thread first

This group buy is limited to the first 10 to complete the above and fulfill the above and below.

OVERVIEW

This buy is focused on obtaining the maximum kit quantity discount of 25% plus the CSUSA “club” discount which is now 10%. I have spoken with Craft Supplies and they are willing to offer the PSI quantity discount on those kits they stock and if we meet the separate qualifications for the PSI discounts (generally limited to 10% of a quantity purchased). We will get the “club” discount on those kits for sure. Because we will not know if we meet the PSI limit the spreadsheet does not reflect a discount on PSI products. I will do those discounts retro and issue a refund if your order qualified for the additional discount. Please order the PSI products based on the “club” only discount prices and be happy if we get those PSI quantity discounts also.

IF YOU WANT TO PARTICIPATE.

The goal is to have everything done and ordered by January 10. I will do my best to use USPS Medium Flat Rate Box (online postage price of $13.60 – noncommercial). Depending on what you order, we'll adjust up or down as necessary (for example, if your items will fit in a Small Flat Rate Box, I will return the difference). This buy is open to only USA shipping addresses.

$50 of insurance is now included with Priority Mail. YOU are responsible for any additional insurance you want.

**New IAP guideline** Insurance will be included unless you specifically decline!
For reference:
$100 of insurance costs $2.65, 200= $3.35, 300= $4.35, 400=$5.50, 500= $6.65. Please refer to the USPS website if you need insurance above $500. Please put the exact amount in the excel sheet when you submit your order. I recommend insurance. Please remember that I am responsible for shipping your merchandise, but I cannot be held responsible for its delivery!

THE SPECIFICS

This buy is open to the first 10 respondents to this thread OR until Monday January 8 at 11:59 PM C.S.T., whichever occurs first. 

IF YOU DO NOT MEET THE TIMELINES, WE WILL PLACE THE ORDER WITHOUT YOU. IF YOU SENT MONEY AFTER THE DEADLINE AND THE ORDER WAS PLACED THEN YOUR MONEY WILL BE REFUNDED TO YOU. THERE WILL BE NO "WARNING" EMAILS THAT YOU ARE LATE. 

I will post in this thread when the participant limit is reached. 

REQUIREMENTS TO PARTICIPATE

There is a minimum purchase of 10 Artisan kits AND you must be willing to work with the restrictions listed below.
• 1. PM me to get in – first 10 in are in
• 2. Must have a USA shipping address
• 3. Also reply to this thread so others know when the 10 is met
• 4. New: In your reply in this thread you must state that you either want to "Insure for retail value" or "No additional insurance on my shipment." Additionally on the spreadsheet, you must indicate the same.

Please indicate your NAME and IAP USERNAME on all payments and correspondence. I will PM you if you are one of the first 10 to respond “I am in and will buy at least 10 kits” and your insurance selection.

I will give you my email address to return the spreadsheet to. Please note, download the spreadsheet at the bottom of this thread.

In the Excel document, there is a block at the top of the spreadsheets. It requires:

Your IAP screen name
Your “real” name
Your email address
Your mailing address
Whether or not you want insurance (Yes/No)
The sheet automatically calculates the PayPal fee – zero it out if “Friends and Family”

If these fields are not filled out accurately, the spreadsheet will be returned to you!

DEADLINES
• First 10 respondents with at least 10 Artisan kits
• Spreadsheet must be returned by Monday January 8, 2018 (Noon – CST)
• PayPal (only payment option) by Wednesday January 10 (Noon – CST)

PAYMENTS - PAYPAL ONLY
I will be placing the order by Friday January 12, 2018. If you have not made the PayPal payment by the deadline scheduled above you will be removed from the buy. I will confirm your total via PM as well as my PayPal information once I receive your order back. 

Several members and organizers have asked PayPal regarding the use of "Friends and Family" payment option. And it is OK in their eyes, and has been each time they were contacted. The "Friends and Family" payment method has no fees for the recipient, thus saving you money. If you choose NOT to use the send money to Friends and Family option, the speadsheet has already add 4% PayPal goods and services fee. If you use F&F option - follow the guide on the spreadsheet and zero out the PayPal fee.
I will issue PayPal refunds for any overpayments. l try to get as close to even as possible – anything less than $1.00 will not be refunded.

SHIPPING
Will be defaulted to published USPS Medium Flat Rate Box for online postage price of $13.60. It will include tracking and delivery confirmation. For smaller orders that will fit the small priority box, I will refund the difference in shipping. Likewise, if you have very large orders, it may not be able to fit into one regional rate box. I'll give you my best estimate on shipping once I try to fulfill the order and we'll go from there.

SHIPPING INSURANCE
I do not require that you pay for insurance but I highly recommend it. I cannot and will not be responsible for what happens to your order after it leaves my control. You will receive confirmation of shipping, but once it has left my hands I am not responsible for it. If you desire insurance then add it to your spreadsheet. I recommend insuring your shipment for the FULL RETAIL value of your order.

KITS AVAILABLE
For the 25% discount, we need to reach a 100 kit minimum from the Artisan kits only. Apprentice kits follow a different discount pattern and will not be included in this buy. You are limited to the kits specified in the spreadsheet. (The extra 10% discount is based on the total order dollar amount.) Prices and availability of kits are updated as of this posting, but you may want to check your items online to be sure.

Only items listed on the spreadsheet will be included in the buy, no other items will be added.

BACKORDERED ITEMS
There will be NO backorders. Out of stock items will be refunded without any questions.

CLOSEOUT ITEMS
There will be NO CLOSEOUT ORDERS. Items will be refunded without any questions.

MORE INFORMATION

The attached spreadsheet January 2018 Group Buy will calculate your total cost for pens including both the 25% and the 10% discount from CSUSA. The total cost of the buy must exceed $1000 after the 25% discount is applied in order to qualify for the additional 10%.

I have also rounded up the PayPal fee to 4.0% (only applicable if you’re NOT using the Friends and Family option in Paypal). Your PayPal fee may be less than what you pay, and this difference will be refunded. Once all payments are received and accounts settled to my satisfaction, I will issue PayPal refunds for any overpayments. I’ll try to get as close to even as possible – anything less than $1.00 will not be refunded.

All refunds or settlements will be in the form of a check included in your order.

Please complete your order within the spreadsheet. Before you return the spreadsheet to me by email – change the excel filename as follows: 
RealFirstName_RealLastName_CSUSA_Jan2018.xls

I hope these terms are acceptable to everyone, and please feel free to PM me with any questions or concerns.


----------



## RDH79 (Jan 3, 2018)

*Add me*

I will buy more than 10
 I will need additional insurance full retail value 
Thank You
Rich H


----------



## Dehn0045 (Jan 3, 2018)

Count me in for more than 10
I'll take the insurance also


----------



## mg_dreyer (Jan 3, 2018)

Sam - also PM me....


----------



## Robert Sherlock (Jan 3, 2018)

I'm in for at least 10


----------



## McKenzie Penworks (Jan 3, 2018)

I'm in. PM coming. I'll be getting the insurance.


----------



## Bikerdad (Jan 3, 2018)

Count me in for 10+.  PM on it's way.  Insure for retail value.


----------



## napagibb (Jan 3, 2018)

i'm in for 10 or more  sending PM now
Please include insurance
Thanks
Steve


----------



## greenacres2 (Jan 3, 2018)

I am in for at least 10 Artisans.  Will insure for full retail.  PM coming.
Earl McLain


----------



## Dmechie (Jan 3, 2018)

Count me in for 10 or more as well. No additional insurance required.


----------



## Silverado (Jan 3, 2018)

Please count me in for at least 10 Artisans with insurance.

Thanks,
Tim


----------



## mg_dreyer (Jan 3, 2018)

Tim

Please pm me also


----------



## vtgaryw (Jan 3, 2018)

I'm in for at least the minimum!  I'll take the insurance as well.

Gary


----------



## mg_dreyer (Jan 3, 2018)

That is 10.

We are all set:
RDH79
Dehn0045
Robert Sherlock
mckenziedrums
Bikerdad
napagibb
greanacres2
Dmechie
Silverado
vtgaryw

If you pm'ed me I sent you the instructions for sending the sheet back.

Thanks,
Mark


----------



## mg_dreyer (Jan 3, 2018)

Everyone should now have the directions to sending me back the spreadsheet.


----------



## Jeremymc98 (Jan 3, 2018)

I'm in and I think I am #10.

pm sent too


oops realized I was late to the dance once again


----------



## mg_dreyer (Jan 3, 2018)

Jeremy,

You are about one hour late. I had posted two above yours that we have our ten. I am very sorry. I know HCPENS will be running a second group buy I believe in a few weeks. I need to keep this manageable so I must stick to the ten.

Mark


----------



## Bikerdad (Jan 3, 2018)

I'm Number 5, I'm Number 5.  Wooohooooo!!!


----------



## rkimery (Jan 4, 2018)

Count on Me!


----------



## mg_dreyer (Jan 8, 2018)

Five in (4 paid). Five to go.


----------



## mg_dreyer (Jan 8, 2018)

All sheets are in ...


----------



## mg_dreyer (Jan 10, 2018)

All payments are in. We are on schedule.

Mark


----------



## Jplupercio_CSUSA (Jan 10, 2018)

Hey guys, just wanted to pitch in some info here. The Fountain pen conversion kit will only work on the new Artisian Jr. Gentlemen's pen (106-085) not the old style Jr Gent II pen. So if you buy a Jr Gent II the conversion kit nib will not thread onto the nib coupler of the the Jr Gent II. If anyone has any questions on any kits feel free to let me know.


----------



## Aces-High (Jan 10, 2018)

Crap! I was in the interest group, now I'm out...great.


----------



## ed4copies (Jan 10, 2018)

Aces-High said:


> Crap! I was in the interest group, now I'm out...great.


 
GOOD NEWS!!!!!

Look here:    http://www.penturners.org/forum/f222/second-csusa-january-feb-2018-group-buy-152580/


----------



## mg_dreyer (Jan 10, 2018)

So the order was placed. Only missing a few items - I will let those with back ordered items know when I ship and will refund your money.

Thanks,
Mark


----------



## mg_dreyer (Jan 12, 2018)

Received shipping confirmation - the box should be at my house next Tuesday. I will keep everyone informed on this thread.

Thanks,
Mark


----------



## mg_dreyer (Jan 16, 2018)

Order came in last night. Sorted and going out this afternoon. You will be getting your tracking numbers via the email you provided. One two orders were a challenge and I will be sending those people a PM this afternoon.

Thanks - and please post when you have your package.


----------



## RDH79 (Jan 18, 2018)

*Received*

My order arrived today.
Thank You so much for doing this buy.
Rich


----------



## greenacres2 (Jan 19, 2018)

My order arrived safely yesterday as well.  Perfect!!!
Thanks for taking care of this for us.
earl


----------



## napagibb (Jan 22, 2018)

Got mine today 
Thanks again for doing this
Steve


----------



## mg_dreyer (Jan 23, 2018)

I have all packages marked as delivered. If you have not posted - please let me know you got your package. We will leave this open a few more days - then I will assume all is good. 

Thanks,
Mark


----------



## McKenzie Penworks (Jan 23, 2018)

Slow to post but pen kits arrived a while ago. Thanks again!


----------



## Dehn0045 (Jan 23, 2018)

Got mine last night, everything looks great, thanks for coordinating Mark!


----------



## Dmechie (Jan 23, 2018)

Got mine a few days ago, forgot to post. Thanks!


----------



## Bikerdad (Jan 24, 2018)

Received mine on Saturday, been sick since.  Inventoried this morning, alles ist wundebar.

Danke, mein guter Herr!


----------

